# Antress Modern Plugins (VST)



## F1Filter (Mar 15, 2007)

Since these are getting a lot of love over at the KVR and Cakewalk forums. I figured a few of you wouldn't mind trying these out.

Best of all. They're free.  

The LA-2A and 1176 emulations are not too shabby. 

http://www.modernplugins.in-tw.com/


----------



## F1Filter (Apr 19, 2007)

Just to bump this thread, to let everyone know that these plugins have been updated. Definitely try them out if your DAW hosts VST plugins.


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 6, 2007)

Time to bump this thread again. 

v2.7 released. Which now contains 4 different Neve EQ models. Great stuff.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, I used some of them while remixing our demo. The 1176 emulation is the shiznit for lead vox.


----------



## Leec (Sep 6, 2007)

Oooh, I could well do with these, I'm just mixing my band's EP at the moment. Thanks


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 6, 2007)

looks nice, i will try them


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, looks nice, gonna try these once I hit home.


----------



## Drew (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool - I remember seeing this thread ages ago and meaning to check them out when I got home, which of course I never did. Thanks for the bump!


----------



## thadood (Sep 6, 2007)

Windows only? BAH!


----------



## nbarts (Sep 7, 2007)

I love these plugs, have been using them for a while now. They are not good compressor BTW, but they are great color boxes. Never liked EQs so far, I'm gonna try these fake Neves, see if there are any improvements.

I see people complaining that they don't act & sound like hardware versions (who cares?)& are not transparent(Why the hell would I want more transparent plugs, the market is full with them).


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 7, 2007)

nbarts said:


> I love these plugs, have been using them for a while now. They are not good compressor BTW, but they are great color boxes. Never liked EQs so far, I'm gonna try these fake Neves, see if there are any improvements.
> 
> I see people complaining that they don't act & sound like hardware versions (who cares?)& are not transparent(Why the hell would I want more transparent plugs, the market is full with them).



The new versions are much closer to the hardware - they're not UAD, but they're certainly usable. The compressors color the way they should, which is their point, IMO - he's aiming for that market.

I haven't tried the Neves yet, but the 1173 and SSL EQ are both pretty cool.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 5, 2007)

sry to  an old thread, but I decided to try these out, and I'm hoping somebody can help me get them installed. I got the downloads, but my comp won't open .rar files I guess. I use CubaseSL3 and it certainly supports vst plugs...confused


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 5, 2007)

You have to expand them using something like WinRAR, then run the installer - unless you downloaded the version that's just the .dlls, in which case you just copy them into your VST directory. 

I like the 1173 a lot for vox and bass. The EQs I haven't used much since I got the Waves SSL plugs...


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 5, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> You have to expand them using something like WinRAR, then run the installer - unless you downloaded the version that's just the .dlls, in which case you just copy them into your VST directory.
> 
> I like the 1173 a lot for vox and bass. The EQs I haven't used much since I got the Waves SSL plugs...



so with the WinRaR is extract the same as expand? is so, extract the files, and then there should be an installer? Sry I'm a total noob with this stuff, never downloaded or installed plugs before.

...and is there a specific way to find the VST directory?

thx for helping btw


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, extract is what they call it. Just do that, and run the installer. Your DAW should have a preferences setting for your VST directory, but it's usually Programs Files/Steinberg/VST (under Windows), or some such.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 5, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, extract is what they call it. Just do that, and run the installer. Your DAW should have a preferences setting for your VST directory, but it's usually Programs Files/Steinberg/VST (under Windows), or some such.



certainly seemed like it worked, files extracted, went right to the installer, auto installed to the steinberg VST directory, but I don't see them in my VST list in cubase


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 5, 2007)

7slinger said:


> certainly seemed like it worked, files extracted, went right to the installer, auto installed to the steinberg VST directory, but I don't see them in my VST list in cubase



You might have to get Cubase to re-scan the directory. Unfortunately, since I don't use Cubase, I don't know the steps for that.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 5, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> You might have to get Cubase to re-scan the directory. Unfortunately, since I don't use Cubase, I don't know the steps for that.



ya tried that already, there is an update VST list command under plug-in information, but it didn't do anything...crap...anybody else?


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 19, 2007)

Time to  



> Update v3.00 (2007/11/18).
> 
> New Plugin:
> 
> ...



Great stuff. 
Antress Modern Plugins


----------



## F1Filter (Dec 8, 2007)

v3.20 now posted



> New Plugin:
> 
> * Modern DeEsser
> * Modern PainKiller (3A mode included)
> ...


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 7, 2008)

Site URL has been moved. 

Antress Modern Plugins


----------



## Coryd (Feb 7, 2008)

just grabbed these!! i'll give them a try. thanks!!!!


----------



## sakeido (Feb 10, 2008)

WTF! It redirects to a blog now! Just earlier today I was looking at them, now I go to download them, and they aren't fucking there. DAmn the internet! DAMN IT!
Anyone got them handy and could e-mail them to me?


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 10, 2008)

He might be moving again to another host. His site gets hammered just by the traffic from KVR alone.

Latest version upload. Click Here


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 16, 2008)

Version 3.35 has been posted. A new plugin is included.









> Free Modern Plugins v3.35 update info:
> 
> New Plugin: Modern VH-ME(Hardcore Distortion Compressor) Classic Empirical Labs Distressor® emulator.
> 
> ...



ANTRESS MODERN PLUGINS


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Ze Kink (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info, I've been using these almost exclusively recently. Good stuff


----------



## Ruins (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## El Caco (Jul 17, 2008)

Still nothing for mac


----------

